# Canadian Atlas Information



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

Volkswagen Canada has released full pricing and product information for the Atlas in conjunction with its' reveal at the Montreal Auto Show. 

Canadian dealers will be receiving launch preview vehicles in late April and full launch availability projected for early June.

MSRP Pricing as follows:

*TRENDLINE*
_2.0 TSI 235 hp, 8-speed automatic with Tiptronic® $35,690_
_3.6 FSI 276 hp, 8-speed automatic with Tiptronic® 4MOTION $39,790_
•18" alloy wheels
•LED headlights / LED DRL’s
•Privacy glass
•Roof rails, stainless
•Multi-function display in colour
•Mirrors, power/heat/manual folding
•Doors, power locks w/ 2 remotes
•Windows, power 1-touch up/down all
•Auto headlights w/ coming home
•Jumbo box w/ 12L storage capacity
•Floor mats
•A/C w/ separate rear controls
•Driver seat 6-way manual / Pass 4-way
•Steering wheel, multifunction w/ compass
•Driver Personalization feature
•MIB "Composition Colour" 6.5” w/ Bluetooth & 6 speakers
•App Connect w/ 1 USB port
•Electronic parking brake
•TPMS, non-tire specific
•Rear view camera
•Towing preparation (I4 FWD)
•Towing package (V6 4MOTION)

TRENDLINE OPTIONS:
_Convenience Package $900 _
•Heated seats/nozzles
•Cargo cover
•Alarm
•Composition media w/ 8 speakers
•Satellite radio

_Engine Block Heater (4MOTION only) $300_

---------

*COMFORTLINE*
_2.0 TSI 235 hp, 8-speed automatic with Tiptronic® $39,690_
_3.6 FSI 276 hp, 8-speed automatic with Tiptronic® 4MOTION $43,790_
•ACC (w/ Front Assist / City Emergency braking / pedestrian detection)
•Blind Spot Detection
•Fog lights Climatronic, 3 zone
•KESSY 5-way control
•USB port (3 additional)
•Remote start
•Small leather package
•Sunshade, 2nd row retractable
•Front row footwell lights
•2nd / 3rd row reading lights
•Cargo cover / net
•Heated seats / steering wheel / washer nozzles
•Leatherette 
•Drivers seat, 10-way power
•2nd row armrest w/ cup holders
•Illuminated visors / glove box
•“Composition Media” 8” w/ Satellite radio, 8 speakers
•Alarm system

COMFORTLINE OPTIONS:
_Engine Block Heater (4MOTION only) $300_

----------

*HIGHLINE*
_3.6 FSI 276 hp, 8-speed automatic with Tiptronic® 4MOTION $48,990_
•Panoramic sunroof
•Power liftgate with Easy Open
•Leather seating surfaces
•Ventilated front seats
•Heated rear seats
•Mirrors, 3-way memory
•“Discover Media” w/ navigation, WIFI
•Rear bumper chrome strip
•Lower door panel chrome strip
•Homelink
•Auto-dimming rear view mirror
•Driver, 3 setting memory
•Passenger seat, 8-way power
•Power Outlet, 115V (1) in rearof center console
•Park distance control w/ visual & audible warning,front and rear

HIGHLINE OPTIONS:
_R-Line Package $1,960_
•Differentiated body coloured lower Fr/Rr bumpers and lower doors
•20” Sebring alloy wheels
•Diffusor / Air intakes in glossy black design
•R-Line logo in front grille and front fenders
•R-Line clip in steering wheel
•Pedals in stainless steel
•R-Line logo in MIB start-up screen

_Captain's Package $625_
•Second row heated bucket seats (6-seating configuration)

_Alloy Wheel Package $995_
•20” “Mejorada” alloy wheel in black design

_Engine Block Heater $300_

----------

*EXECLINE*
_3.6 FSI 276 hp, 8-speed automatic with Tiptronic® 4MOTION $52,540_
•Volkswagen Digital Cockpit
•20" alloy wheels
•Tail lights, LED
•High beam assist, auto on/off
•Lane departure assist, including steering
•Area view
•Park Assist
•Fender Audio w/ 10 +2 speakers (center speaker / subwoofer in trunk)
•Power fold mirrors (w/ door lock)
•Window surround, stainless steel
•Ambient lighting (1st row doors / instrument panel / cupholders)
•Interior design elements

EXECLINE OPTIONS:
_R-Line Package $760_
•Differentiated body coloured lower Fr/Rr bumpers and lower doors
•20” Sebring alloy wheels
•Diffusor / Air intakes in glossy black design
•R-Line logo in front grille and front fenders
•R-Line clip in steering wheel
•Pedals in stainless steel
•R-Line logo in MIB start-up screen
•Removes Area View and Park Assist

_Captain's Package $625_
•Second row heated bucket seats (6-seating configuration)

_Alloy Wheel Package $235_
•20” “Mejorada” alloy wheel in black design

_Engine Block Heater $300_

---------

*Freight and PDI $1,795 for all models*


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks for this! Hopefully the US info is forthcoming shortly... especially since it's supposed to be available here first...


----------



## brbutler (Sep 15, 2011)

If Canadian prices align with US Prices (and the Execline translates to the SEL Premium) the top spec Execline @ $52,540 CDN = $39,443 USD (at .75 exchange). That, to me, is pretty good for all the content included in the Execline.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

utsava said:


> Thanks for this! Hopefully the US info is forthcoming shortly... especially since it's supposed to be available here first...



VW is supposed to have a press conference at the Chicago Auto Show on Thursday, Feb. 9th. Hopefully we'll get our pricing info then.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Two new features I noticed from the order guide:

-stop/start system is a first for )non-hybird) VW in this market
-captains chairs for the middle row


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

brbutler said:


> If Canadian prices align with US Prices (and the Execline translates to the SEL Premium) the top spec Execline @ $52,540 CDN = $39,443 USD (at .75 exchange). That, to me, is pretty good for all the content included in the Execline.


It won't; that's not how pricing works between U.S. and Canada


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

greggmischenko said:


> It won't; that's not how pricing works between U.S. and Canada


Yup. Cars are priced according to the market they are in. Expect the top of the line US Atlas to priced in the high $40k range.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Impressive that the Comfortline has a bunch of driver assist features as standard. :thumbup:


----------



## JTC23 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm sort of bummed to see that if I want captain's chairs and/or a sunroof, then I'll be forced to get the VR6 and AWD.

Nothing against the VR6 and AWD -- that combo is in the 2013 Touareg we have and love -- but I really like the EA888 turbo engine, and it probably would be receptive to a JB4 device to get even more pep. I also don't think AWD is necessary if you have dedicated winter tires.


----------



## beastcivic (May 27, 2003)

If it's like the Honda Pilot, the panoramic roof prevents a ceiling seat belt anchor from being used for the middle seat in the middle row. So they make them captains chairs on purpose. 



Hajduk said:


> Two new features I noticed from the order guide:
> 
> -stop/start system is a first for )non-hybird) VW in this market
> -captains chairs for the middle row


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

beastcivic said:


> If it's like the Honda Pilot, the panoramic roof prevents a ceiling seat belt anchor from being used for the middle seat in the middle row. So they make them captains chairs on purpose.


The captains chairs are just an option. The default is a three row bench. I don't believe VW uses ceiling anchored middle seat belts in any of their vehicles. I have a Tiguan with a panoramic roof, and the rear middle seat belt is embedded into the seat back.


----------



## beastcivic (May 27, 2003)

Hm, interesting. I wonder why Honda/Acura doesn't do the same?



utsava said:


> The captains chairs are just an option. The default is a three row bench. I don't believe VW uses ceiling anchored middle seat belts in any of their vehicles. I have a Tiguan with a panoramic roof, and the rear middle seat belt is embedded into the seat back.


----------



## AxiomVerge (Feb 2, 2017)

*Digital Cockpit...*

It looks like the digital cockpit is only for the highest trim...I was hoping it was just standard. I really was interested in getting one of these in cloth or leatherette.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

AxiomVerge said:


> It looks like the digital cockpit is only for the highest trim...I was hoping it was just standard. I really was interested in getting one of these in cloth or leatherette.


Yeah, it unfortunately looks that way. I'd love to get the digital instrument cluster, but I don't really want to pay for all the other bells an whistles that come along with that trim. Not going to spend an extra 5k+ to get it. I actually prefer leatherette to real leather too.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

Can start/stop be turned off? I've never had a vehicle with it and I really don't want it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Hmm. vw.ca is showing that 4motion is standard and the 3.6 is only available on the Highline 

http://vwmodels.ca/atlas/index.php#promo


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

Oops. A fix to the website is imminent. No 4MOTION on 2.0T, all 3.6 are 4MOTION.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Jouko Haapanen said:


> Oops. A fix to the website is imminent. No 4MOTION on 2.0T, all 3.6 are 4MOTION.


Perhaps they decided to make them all 4motion since nearly every SUV/CUV sold in Canada is AWD. Most other dealerships don't ever order FWD Rav4s and CRVs, if they are even available here.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Jouko Haapanen said:


> Oops. A fix to the website is imminent. No 4MOTION on 2.0T, all 3.6 are 4MOTION.


Well the website is fixed, sort of. 4Motion is now optional on the Trendline but it still lists the 3.6 as Highline only.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Hajduk said:


> Well the website is fixed, sort of. 4Motion is now optional on the Trendline but it still lists the 3.6 as Highline only.


I think they're implying that the 3.6 is standard on the Highline and above, but it's a bit confusing since they don't mention the 3.6 being available on the Trendline/Comfortline.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> I think they're implying that the 3.6 is standard on the Highline and above, but it's a bit confusing since they don't mention the 3.6 being available on the Trendline/Comfortline.


Therefore, it would be easy to wrongly conclude that one can get a 2.0T Atlas with 4Motion.


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

Yes. To summarize the Canadian powertrain line-up, 2.0T is front-wheel drive only, 3.6 is 4MOTION only. 



Hajduk said:


> Therefore, it would be easy to wrongly conclude that one can get a 2.0T Atlas with 4Motion.


----------



## pq46er (Aug 22, 2007)

*paitiently waiting ...*



Jouko Haapanen said:


> Yes. To summarize the Canadian powertrain line-up, 2.0T is front-wheel drive only, 3.6 is 4MOTION only.


soooooo when can we test drive one ?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

pq46er said:


> soooooo when can we test drive one ?


See his first post. April.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

The www.vw.ca site has been recently updated to show the 2.0TSI is available with 4-Motion.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Don® said:


> The www.vw.ca site has been recently updated to show the 2.0TSI is available with 4-Motion.


It's supposed to show that the Trendline is available with 4Motion - if you get the V6. The 2.0T is not available with 4Motion.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Hajduk said:


> It's supposed to show that the Trendline is available with 4Motion - if you get the V6. The 2.0T is not available with 4Motion.


If that's the case, it would be unfortunate. The NEW Audi Q7 is available with the 2.0T motor and Quattro.
The VR6 motor is dated, and not a power plant I'm in favor of. MPG was never the greatest, and timing chain maintenance is costly.
I think they should have offered it with the new Turbocharged V6 motor or even the 2.5L 5 Cyl Turbo from the RS3.


----------



## joelabbott (Mar 27, 2017)

My R-line order was accepted. Week 27. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joelabbott (Mar 27, 2017)

.


----------



## Web2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Jim Pattison Volkswagen Surrey is expecting our first Atlas to arrive near the end of this month or beginning of June.


----------



## Alfredhayes (May 16, 2017)

*Atlas in showroom update*

I'm getting the same story here in Ottawa. Any day now is what the dealership is telling me.


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

The Canadian dealers should all have their first Atlas next week, as VWC has informed us that they are being released from port (rail yard, technically) at the end of this week.


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

*Metro Vancouver Dealership Recommendations?*

HEY ALL,

New member here. I have a 2.5 Jetta Highline and going to be purchasing the Atlas Comfortline. Any recommendations on a dealership in Metro Vancouver. I don't suppose any dealer is offering any promotions on a new model. Also, does anyone know if VW is going to be offering anything for June?

I saw that there's a 12-month appearance warranty package offered. What's this normally cost? Covers things like paint dings etc. 

What's invoice cost for the Atlas? I know that it will likely be MSRP, but at least I will know how much profit is in the vehicle when evaluating my trade-in.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

Bluemeansgo said:


> HEY ALL,
> 
> New member here. I have a 2.5 Jetta Highline and going to be purchasing the Atlas Comfortline. Any recommendations on a dealership in Metro Vancouver. I don't suppose any dealer is offering any promotions on a new model. Also, does anyone know if VW is going to be offering anything for June?
> 
> ...


Another thread here speculated that invoice cost is like the other vehicles IE 96% on the vehicle and 86% on the accessories. Doesn't mean that is true, just nobody has posted it here yet.


----------



## Web2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Still no information about the warranty. Hopefully is same as US


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

*Invoice for a Comfortline*

In case anyone is wondering, apparently, invoice for a Comfortline V6:

MSRP: $43,790.00 
INVOICE: $40,149.00

That's about a 9% markup. 

Assuming that invoice holds to be true, I'd imagine you should be able to get one for $42,500 which is a more than fair 6% markup. 

In my case, I'll be purchasing two, so I may have a bit more leverage. While it's true that in early days they'll sell each one they get, in the end, it's a matter of which dealer wants to get your money.


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

The launch vehicles are now landing at dealers across Canada. We received our Kurkuma Yellow Highline last night.  

Ready for test drives!


----------



## pq46er (Aug 22, 2007)

*wow*



Jouko Haapanen said:


> The launch vehicles are now landing at dealers across Canada. We received our Kurkuma Yellow Highline last night.
> 
> Ready for test drives!


Man that looks cool! still waiting to see one in Ottawa


----------



## turbocharge20v (Mar 18, 2003)

Test drove one today. 
Love the interior space, 2nd and 3rd rows seats. Feel little under power for sure. 
Made an offer for $58K cash out the door for the execline model, manager said no so I kindly shake salesman hand, thanks him and walk out.
I know they just got the vehicle, maybe less than a week so maybe they not in a rush to sell. 
Well, I'm in no rush to buy.


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

turbocharge20v said:


> Test drove one today.
> Love the interior space, 2nd and 3rd rows seats. Feel little under power for sure.
> Made an offer for $58K cash out the door for the execline model, manager said no so I kindly shake salesman hand, thanks him and walk out.
> I know they just got the vehicle, maybe less than a week so maybe they not in a rush to sell.
> Well, I'm in no rush to buy.


I offered $48,500 for a Comfortline out the door... figuring they'd come back in between their price (~$52,000) and mine. 

Sales guy came back and said he could only take $500 off the price... something about having 37 orders in already who didn't get discounts.

I hate it when they add all those pseudo-fees like $600 documentation fee, $300 prep fee... like seriously... I don't need a NEW car to be detailed. I have a refundable hold on one coming in. If anyone has any recommendations for a dealership in Metro Vancouver that doesn't play these games, let me know. I think, right now, VW sales reps are just over-excited about the car and hoping to capitalize on that.


----------



## turbocharge20v (Mar 18, 2003)

Bluemeansgo said:


> I offered $48,500 for a Comfortline out the door... figuring they'd come back in between their price (~$52,000) and mine.
> 
> Sales guy came back and said he could only take $500 off the price... something about having 37 orders in already who didn't get discounts.
> 
> I hate it when they add all those pseudo-fees like $600 documentation fee, $300 prep fee... like seriously... I don't need a NEW car to be detailed. I have a refundable hold on one coming in. If anyone has any recommendations for a dealership in Metro Vancouver that doesn't play these games, let me know. I think, right now, VW sales reps are just over-excited about the car and hoping to capitalize on that.


Yes all those fees are BS dealer padding. Only fees we should be paying is Freight and Air/Tires taxes. Long time ago( and still is) PDI cost is cover by dealer but they incorporated into Freight cost and its impossible to tell the dealer to separate them.
the lastest gimmick fees dealer came up with was window edging :screwy:


----------



## pq46er (Aug 22, 2007)

*Really great looking but no thanks, its not for us*

Saw it in person last night parked outside the dealership… V6 4motion with the panoramic roof … it is spectacular! Exactly how I would spec it out. It is bigger than expected, well defined and better looking than a Honda Pilot. Almost everything about it is practical and I must confess this is truly beautiful in black! My wife and I spent about 15 minutes walking around it inspecting everything we loved it…… 
Then she chimes out, it’s too big, we will never use the 3rd row. Small existential crisis ... OMG she is right, kids are all grown up now. One kid in college, one about to get his licence and lab puppy we are almost empty nesters. … who are we buying this for again?
Sales person was eyeballing us from inside the dealership we slowly back away pat the dog on the head and drive away in our officially “10 year old Passat wagon”. 
I guess we wait to see what the new Tiguan has to offer .


----------



## Web2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

There is little update at website. 5 accessory packages to choose. Still no news about warranty.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

Web2000 said:


> There is little update at website. 5 accessory packages to choose. Still no news about warranty.


I found 4 year 72k km. Not as nice as the US. Was on the VW site but i can't remember exactly where. Perhaps when you compare other vehicles or book a test drive???


----------



## joelabbott (Mar 27, 2017)

I would be surprised if they offered an equivalent warranty in Canada. 

Canadian pricing is significantly cheaper. For example, the US equivalent (SEL Premium) of the execline is $66,000 CAD $(48,500 USD) as compared to $52,500 CAD up here in Canada. They need to make up some of that $13,500 difference somewhere...my guess is a less generous warranty will be part of that equation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joelabbott (Mar 27, 2017)

http://canada.autonews.com/article/...tch-u.s.-warranty-upgrade?X-IgnoreUserAgent=1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

This is where one begins tacking on the extended warranty to the price.


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

turbocharge20v said:


> Yes all those fees are BS dealer padding. Only fees we should be paying is Freight and Air/Tires taxes. Long time ago( and still is) PDI cost is cover by dealer but they incorporated into Freight cost and its impossible to tell the dealer to separate them.
> the lastest gimmick fees dealer came up with was window edging :screwy:


 So one clarification, is great and PDI actually paid by the dealer to the manufacture or is it just an additional charge to pad vehicle cost?

I just looked up PDI and never realized that stands for predelivery inspection. For some reason I thought it was some kind of tax. According to one dealership it includes a full tank of gas and washing the car? What exactly do you need to inspect on a new car?

Found this:


> Pre delivery inspection. Was 2 hours labour a few years ago for a JLR.
> 
> Remove interior coverings, blue cling film type stuff from chrome kick plates, rear lights, alloy wheel centre caps. Remove covers from brake discs.
> 
> ...


One dealership adds on s dealer prep fee of $399 and a documentation fee of $495 and an Advanced Disposal Fee of $25. What exactly are these fees... or better yet, what exactly is he dealer going to SAY these fees are?

Also, anyone have prices on the base bars? The monster mats including the trunk liner at $203 seems decent even at MSRP. I remember my Jetta, was about $120 and with only four mats.


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

*When do Canadian Dealers expect a "ordered car" to be shipped*

Check my thread posted 6-6-2017 about my ordered car in the USA, California specific.:wave:


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

On the vw.ca build-it site you still can't spec an Atlas Trendline or Comfortline with the V6. It only lets you select the 2.0T. :screwy:


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

The configurator requires one to choose the transmission option for 8-speed automatic with 4MOTION, after which the 3.6 FSI becomes the only available engine. Not necessarily intuitive, but that is how it is set up. 



Hajduk said:


> On the vw.ca build-it site you still can't spec an Atlas Trendline or Comfortline with the V6. It only lets you select the 2.0T. :screwy:


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Jouko Haapanen said:


> The configurator requires one to choose the transmission option for 8-speed automatic with 4MOTION, after which the 3.6 FSI becomes the only available engine. Not necessarily intuitive, but that is how it is set up.


It certainly wasn't intuitive enough for me


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

*FYI: Trailer Hitch Electrical*

FYI: VW (at least in Canada) is NOT installing the North American 7-pin electrical plug on their Atlases in Canada. They have the wiring, but the actual plug is not being installed. They just have a blanking plate and the 7-pin plug is an optional purchase at the dealer. This totally seems like nickel-and-diming and apparently it's something that they stopped doing in their Touaregs a few years ago. My dealer hadn't even realized this so when I mentioned it to them offered to just put one on. They said it causes so much customer frustration when they go to tow their trailer and can't plug it in so they are going to install it on all their Atlases going forward.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Jouko Haapanen said:


> Volkswagen Canada has released full pricing and product information for the Atlas in conjunction with its' reveal at the Montreal Auto Show.
> 
> Canadian dealers will be receiving launch preview vehicles in late April and full launch availability projected for early June.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, only the execline gets chrome window trim? Don't all US atlases get this?

Also- what are the "interior design elements" from the execline and what is the "small leather package" on the comfortline?

We do not get the stainless bumper trim either in the US. it is accessory only.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> Out of curiosity, only the execline gets chrome window trim? Don't all US atlases get this?.....


No Atlas should have brightwork. Brightwork is for cheap vehicles.


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

I've seen it called "Small Leather" before but it amounts to "Leatherette". Trendline is cloth, Comfortline is leatherette (faux leather) and both exec and highline get real leather. There's only a few highline bits I wish I could have optioned on my comfortline, but honestly, most of the highline stuff was stuff I didn't want (sunroof, power liftgate, park distance, yuck).


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TeamAtlas said:


> I've seen it called "Small Leather" before but it amounts to "Leatherette". Trendline is cloth, Comfortline is leatherette (faux leather) and both exec and highline get real leather. There's only a few highline bits I wish I could have optioned on my comfortline, but honestly, most of the highline stuff was stuff I didn't want (sunroof, power liftgate, park distance, yuck).


Maybe small leather package is the leatherette dash board? I mean it states that in addition to leatherette so that seems redundant. 

And honestly, don't knock the niceities if you don't have them. It is a joy to make it park itself while my toosh is cooling, and then get out, use my foot to let the dogs out of the hatch- and watch the mirrors fold themselves in as i walk away.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

I got the Execline (SEL Premium?) with the R-Line package and I'm a bit disappointed that it deletes the automatic folding mirrors, as well as the park assist and 360 area view.

Though, it does look really good, has a presence about it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Don® said:


> I got the Execline (SEL Premium?) with the R-Line package and I'm a bit disappointed that it deletes the automatic folding mirrors, as well as the park assist and 360 area view.
> 
> Though, it does look really good, has a presence about it.


Very cool- Too bad they didn't offer the R line on the SEL P here in the states. On the tig you can get the R line on the SEL P. 

But it does have to do with the body kit juxtaposed against the park assistant side sensors/front camera. I would never delete features for look. Any other pics? Does it have the digital cockpit with R line? Is that different too?


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

Let me try and clarify...


Execline is the only model with full chrome surrounds for side windows. Other models have a chrome strip at the bottom of the side windows. 
Execline interior adds an ambent lighting package as well as Birch Brown decor for the doors and instrument panel.
"small leather package" includes a leather wrapped steering wheel and a leather wrapped shift knob.




ice4life said:


> Out of curiosity, only the execline gets chrome window trim? Don't all US atlases get this?
> 
> Also- what are the "interior design elements" from the execline and what is the "small leather package" on the comfortline?
> 
> We do not get the stainless bumper trim either in the US. it is accessory only.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Jouko Haapanen said:


> Let me try and clarify...
> 
> 
> Execline is the only model with full chrome surrounds for side windows. Other models have a chrome strip at the bottom of the side windows.
> ...


Beautiful explanation. Thank you!


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

It comes with the Digital Cockpit and Fender Audio System.



Jouko Haapanen said:


> Let me try and clarify...
> 
> 
> Execline is the only model with full chrome surrounds for side windows. Other models have a chrome strip at the bottom of the side windows.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Don® said:


> It comes with the Digital Cockpit and Fender Audio System.
> 
> :thumbup:


Is your digital cockpit r line or normal? Pic?


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

ice4life said:


> Is your digital cockpit r line or normal? Pic?


Cluster is same as what's offered in the SEL Prem.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Don® said:


> Cluster is same as what's offered in the SEL Prem.


Too bad there isn't the R treatment on the cockpit. Seems simple enough..


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Maybe small leather package is the leatherette dash board? I mean it states that in addition to leatherette so that seems redundant.
> 
> And honestly, don't knock the niceities if you don't have them. It is a joy to make it park itself while my toosh is cooling, and then get out, use my foot to let the dogs out of the hatch- and watch the mirrors fold themselves in as i walk away.


I work in the industry and see more and more and more fluff being added to vehicles. Things that are heavy, unnecessary and will be expensive to maintain and difficult for average people to maintain. I know people like these things, but I believe it's sort of a race to the bottom. It feels like we're missing the forest for the trees. 

I thought we wanted fuel economy a few years ago and yet we kept heaping on heavy, electronic junk that makes fuel economy targets harder to hit. We want performance, but apparently want actuators, sensors, cameras, modules on EVERYTHING too. 

Sorry that's a bit of a rant, but it's philosophical for me. We don't "need" any of these things and I get frustrated that this is what's driving a lot of decisions in the industry (instead of well-engineered chassis, engines and transmissions).


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

ice4life said:


> Too bad there isn't the R treatment on the cockpit. Seems simple enough..


It's very similar. I personally don't care for it because if something ever goes wrong, you as the driver, are pooched.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Don® said:


> It's very similar. I personally don't care for it because if something ever goes wrong, you as the driver, are pooched.


I get it. I have one with it and it's been in the shop many times for it.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

ice4life said:


> I get it. I have one with it and it's been in the shop many times for it.


What's wrong with it, and how is VW compensating you for the repair/replacement?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Don® said:


> What's wrong with it, and how is VW compensating you for the repair/replacement?


Pm me for more.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TeamAtlas said:


> I work in the industry and see more and more and more fluff being added to vehicles. Things that are heavy, unnecessary and will be expensive to maintain and difficult for average people to maintain. I know people like these things, but I believe it's sort of a race to the bottom. It feels like we're missing the forest for the trees.
> 
> I thought we wanted fuel economy a few years ago and yet we kept heaping on heavy, electronic junk that makes fuel economy targets harder to hit. We want performance, but apparently want actuators, sensors, cameras, modules on EVERYTHING too.
> 
> Sorry that's a bit of a rant, but it's philosophical for me. We don't "need" any of these things and I get frustrated that this is what's driving a lot of decisions in the industry (instead of well-engineered chassis, engines and transmissions).


Fair enough- we all have perspectives. But to put it into perspective, we don't "need" toilets or door locks in/on our homes either and yet i do want those. If the world was just need and no want it would be a strange place.


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm not talking about pure want and need. I'm talking about incompatible priorities. i.e. "I want a 30mpg SUV, but I also want a power liftgate, panoramic sunroof and mud tires". 

Wanting things is a plenty legitimate reason for doing things, but people (and often automakers) don't understand the tradeoffs.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Do the Canadian models have Puddle lights under the door? My comfortline seems to have red covers but no lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

My execline R-Line does.

Pop off the Light cover to check if there a receptical for a bulb.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

I tried to but it looks kinda glued and was making cracking noises. So I stopped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## udon (Mar 25, 2011)

Can someone with a v6 comfortline confirm if there is a built-in compass in our vehicles?


----------

